# How much water do you drink?



## jesz9

When I talked to my fertility specialist about this back at the beginning he said as long as I'm drinking 8 - 8oz of something, I will be fine...and then he gave the example all 8 glasses do not have to be water, he said you can also do fruit juices and gatorade are very good.

I think I definately do 8 glasses of something everyday...probably more....but I'm wondering if maybe I should make sure most of it is water.....I seem to be a huge gatorade drinker lately. I just want to make sure I'm doing all I can to keep a good amt of fluid for the babies. I know Dr.s keep telling me it was probably that Jaxon had a problem is why the fluid was gone*our son was stillborn at 21 weeks last year, but they never found a cause....but it still freaks me out and I want to do all I can to help these babies get here safely. Thanks ladies! Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## booboo42

i drink a litre of cranberry juice and about 8 pints of water a day. i feel as if my body needs it. x


----------



## zephyr

I carry round a 1.5 litre bottle and aim to finish that and drink another bit of the refill a day, so about two liters. I used to do this before pregnant anyways though so am used to it.


----------



## zephyr

oh and thats water btw, I dont really drink anything else if I have a glass of juice or lemon juice I go half water half juice and add lots of ice to it.


----------



## niki_nichole

I drink about 5 liters a day of water. Gatorade is good but be careful because it has a lot of sugar in it.


----------



## Cuffy

I did ivf and the rule of thumb was 2 litres of clear fluid a day do that would make fruit juices etc extras-I stopped drinking a lot of fruit juices, energy drinks and fizzy drinks as I have pcos and didn't want any insulin resistance issues early in the pregnancy. I drink a minimum of 3 now as I'm having twins and have gd.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun. I drank a generous sized glass of water every hour from 10am until midnight. If I didn't stick to this regime, then my pee was literally like sludge!! I read that the amniotic fluid in two sacs replenishes itself by a cup of water every hour. Presumabley this is taken first then the mother gets any remaining fluid for her own system. Imagine then how much water is needed to cater for such huge amounts. I rested and drank plenty during the twin pregnancy hun, and that became my personal mantra. I got to 38plus wks on that regime, so swear by it ;) x


----------



## jesz9

Thank you everyone for your replies! Since reading your posts I have upped my water intake :)) So appreciate you all!!


----------



## Vickie

I drink a lot of water most days (8-10 16 ounce glasses) but this is a habit that I started when I was focused on losing weight/exercising so I'm not really drinking more than I was before


----------

